

Ask HN: Cheap AirLine tickets? - shire

Where is the best place to buy cheap Airline tickets? Is it me or does it seem like 45 day in advance is a lot cheaper than booking same day.<p>How do you guys find cheap tickets for same day?
======
rosege
Havent seen anywhere for this - most/all airlines seem to prefer to go for
maximum cost the closer to the day rather than trying to fill up empty seats.
Lastminute.com was setup for this originally but ive never seen any good last
minute flight deals on it - just the same as found on the airline's website.
There does seem to be a sweet spot with pricing - if you buy too far in
advance the cost can be higher too. The only deal I know of on the day is the
last minute upgrade - business class can sometimes be had for a large discount
- you have to ask when checking in and they will tell you if any deals are
available.

------
fengor
I don't know for same day but I usually use comparison sites like skyscanner
for example.

